# Need to re-up!



## PClapham (Dec 31, 2017)

how do we resubscribe to tug?  Guidance needed....
Thanks

Anita


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 31, 2017)

When the time to renew your membership approaches you'll be sent an emailed reminder.

How to check your TUG membership expiration date: https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...d-your-tug-membership-expiration-date.161241/

While you're checking your expiration date it would be a good time to make sure your TUG member account has your current email address so it can send you that reminder email ...


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 1, 2018)

direct renewal link here:  http://renewal.tug2.net


----------

